# Look what silly Dottie likes doing



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She loves to climb on top of Simba and snuggle


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

good ole simba, great puppysitter


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Such a little doll and it's so nice of him to accomodate her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww Her own heated, furry bed. Too cute.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't blame her - I'd like to crawl on top of Simba on a cold day too.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He's warm and he's furry. What's not to love. Oh so sweet of Simba to let her use him for a bed!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

How precious! Funny how tolerant the bigger dogs can be of the smaller ones, isn't it?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

That is soooo sweet!!! what a good boy Simba is for letting wee Dottie lay on him! He does look comfy


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe you mean SMART Dottie, not SILLY Dottie, right?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

awww so cute, she found the warmest spot  she is so tiny!!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe you mean SMART Dottie, not SILLY Dottie, right?


Smart but a bit silly,you have to watch her otherwise she falls off and it's a long way for a tiny


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh my lord she is such a cute little thing.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi simba loves his puppy to let her sit up there shes not to spoiled is she? too cute


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Awww that is the cutest thing i have seen in ages!
They are so sweet together!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

that is so adorable  , Dottie knows where the snuggest bed is lol


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a doll! I'm so glad the big pup is tolerant and gentle with her. So nice.  Dottie is so silly!


----------

